# An observation on street evangelism in Dublin



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 16, 2019)

An Irish Roman Catholic political commentator, whom I follow on Facebook, has made this observation on evangelistic work in Dublin:

I met these Protestant guys right here in Dublin, absolute legends, who go out into the streets in the middle of the night and find people who are totally black out drunk, falling asleep in the gutter in their own sick, or struggling to get home, and they help the person get medical attention, or drive them home safely, and generally make sure they're alright. They don't ask for anything in return, all they do is leave a pamphlet telling the person who they are and why they do it. And many of the people change their ways and return to the faith because they've seen what it looks like to live a life with meaning. It's absolutely beautiful.

Reactions: Like 5 | Edifying 4


----------



## gjensen (Sep 18, 2019)

I like this. Thank you.


----------

